# Geese near Brookings, SD



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey does anyone know where there are geese within a reasonable distance of Brookings? I go to college at SDSU and dont know this area yet. Any information anyone has would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm afraid it's a little more complicated than that. No one is going to hand over their hot spots here. What you can do though, is hit the roads and see if you can't find some movement. It's not hard, just go out in the evening with some binocs and start the scouting. Something else you could try is giving a shout out here to see if there's anyone else in the area in the same situation, be personable and maybe you could hook up and split gas money. Good luck to ya.


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

you are in a good area. just need to get out and scout. find water, there is plenty of that around that area. Go out in the early morning and find a flock and follow them to their field, or catch em in the evening while they are feeding. Get a plot map and a phone book and hope for the best.

The geese here seem to be sticking to the wheat fields and will probably continue to do so until the weather gets colder.

F.Y.I. Lake Thompson area seems to hold alot of migrators later in the year. Had some good water hunts on honkers there. Never tried to get permission to field hunt there but it might be tough.

Killed a few honkers in the early season on the Northwest corner of lake thompson on public ground. There are some sloughs there that you can really put a good sneak on them if you dont have a good decoy set up.

Good luck


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

like others said, there are geese, just got to go scouting! it really does pay off.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Code: 


> We recommend that new visitors to the site use the search box on the home page when first looking for information on areas in ND (click here (see upper left side). Almost every question has been asked before, and Google has archived every one of the threads.
> 
> We also have 2 fantastic threads full of information on exactly what you're looking for including water conditions, restrictions, maps, etc:
> 
> ...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Please read the rules of the site.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

You need to get at least 60 miles north to find land to get permission on. With SDSU so close most of the farmers have a bad taste for letting students hunt.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

ATA BOY said:


> You need to get at least 60 miles north to find land to get permission on. With SDSU so close most of the farmers have a bad taste for letting students hunt.


 :roll: :roll: :roll:

thats not even close to true.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

the professor said:


> ATA BOY said:
> 
> 
> > You need to get at least 60 miles north to find land to get permission on. With SDSU so close most of the farmers have a bad taste for letting students hunt.
> ...


Don't know what I was thinking, I have only lived here for 45 years.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

I've lived in Brookville for 25 and have no trouble getting premission within a mile or two of Brookings. There are some farmers that love to have college kids hunt there land.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i moved to sioux falls 6 years ago; as a "college" aged kid; i have hunted with sdsu students and alum with in 15 minutes of downtown brookings numerous times and in the many hunts, have only been turned down on 2 fields, because another group of guys had already asked permission. heck, look at the fowl university guys; sdsu alum, made a killing on birds all through their college days and continue to do so.


----------



## ATA BOY (Feb 14, 2007)

sdgr8wthnter said:


> I've lived in Brookville for 25 and have no trouble getting premission within a mile or two of Brookings. There are some farmers that love to have college kids hunt there land.


Hunting on grandma's land Phil? :lol:


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

ATA BOY said:


> You need to get at least 60 miles north to find land to get permission on. With SDSU so close most of the farmers have a bad taste for letting students hunt.


I was never been turned down because I was an SDSU student. It does not hurt to get away from the imediate brookings area though, due to the amount of hunters that like to stay close to campus. Like the other guys said, find a good group of guys to hunt with and put some windsheild time in.


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Actually no. Grandma's land is setup for pheasants. Wish it wasn't but oh well. Course it helps that local farmers know her. But still. Should I know you?


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for all your help and info. I got into a group of guys down here and we are starting to find some birds. Thanks for the input and i really appreciate it


----------

